# السيور العادية ودلالات ارقامها



## مهندس منير صالح (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ان معرفة ارقام السيور لهى شىء مهم لمهندسى السيارات 
فنجد ان سير 1025 *9.5 نجد عليه رقم 40 a
ولمعرفة ذلك فان 1025 تناظر طول السير او محيطه وهى المسافة بالمليمترات 
فاذا اردنا تلك المسافة بالبوصه فسيتم القسمة على 25.4 لتتحول المسافة 40 بوصه
بينما 9.5 فهى سمك السير بالمليمترات فقد تم اعطائها رمز a

ولسير مقاس 1000 *17 نجد عليه رقم 39.5 b 
بقسمة 1000 على 25.4 تتحول المسافة الى 39.5 بينما 17 فيناظرها رمز b

ولسير مثل 1625 * 17 نجد عليه مكتوب 64 b
بقسمة 1625 على 25.4 نجد انها 64 بينما 17 يرمز لها بالرمز b


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومة


----------



## طلال منصور (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومة الجميله دى
وماذا يعنى بالحرف a b


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ / طارق حسن محمد
الاخ / طلال منصور
شكرا لكما على كلماتكم الرقيقة , وبخصوص استفسار الاخ / طلال بخصوص معنى الحروف a , b فانه تم اعطاء سمك السير 5 حروف هى a أو b أو c أو d أو e
هذه الحروف يبدأ حرف a بسمك سير صغير ويزداد السمك الى ان نصل الى e بسمك سير اكبر
ونجد ان حرف a يصل سمك السير فيه الى 13 مم
ونجد ان حرف b يصل سمك السير فيه الى 17مم
ونجد ان حرف c يصل سمك السير فيه الى 22 مم
ونجد ان حرف d يصل سمك السير فيه الى 32 مم
ونجد ان حرف e يصل سمك السير فيه الى 40 مم


----------



## خضر محمود (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم / شكراً على المعلومات وعاشت ايدك


----------



## جراح فلسطين (28 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات هامة استفدت منها كذلك لدي بعض الاستفسارات 
ماذا يعني رمز القشاط la؟
ولي عوده لطرح سؤال اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## amir.elmasry (29 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات رااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ / خضر محمود
الأخ / جراح فلسطين
الأخ / أمير المصرى
اشكركم على تعليقاتكم الطيبة . بخصوص استفسار الاخ / جراح فلسطين بشأن معنى La الموجودة على السير 
حرف L معناه انه سير مسنن والمسافة بين منتصف السنتين (والتى تعرف باسم belt pitch ) هى مسافة بسيطة light وتقدر 9.5 مم لذلك فان تلك السيور اخذت اختصارا لها حرفL
ومن صفات تلك السيور ان ارتفاع السنة يقدر 1.9 مم وارتفاع السير 3.6 مم كما ان اقصى سرعة لتلك السيور هى 6000 RPM
اما حرف A فكما ذكرت سابقا فأن سمك السير يصل الى 13 مم​


----------



## سيد سيد علام (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا....................................................


----------



## العاني عمار (6 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (7 يناير 2013)

الأخ / سيد سيد علام
الأخ / العانى عمار
شكرا لكما على تعليقاتكما وشكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## alith (22 يناير 2013)

مشكور على هدهى المعلومات


----------

